# Type II Diabetes



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I know that there are a number of Type II diabetics on the forum so I'm going to post something I've found that has helped me quite a bit with mine.

A few years ago at our first "Texas Meet-Up" a friend who is a Dr. suggested that I start taking Choline, I tucked that bit of wisdom aside for future reference.... should have started taking it sooner.

I found that, for me, taking Choline along with each dose of Metformin dramatically lowered my blood sugar and it started working after the first day of use. I've almost completely stopped using insulin since I started using the combination.

I'm not gonna say it will work for everyone but it has worked wonders for me and may be worth a try for others.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I can't find anything on the internet to support the use of choline for diabetes. 

Maybe it works or maybe you had a choline deficiency and now you don't.

It's cheap enough to try though. I'll have to look for it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

How much do you take Dav?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I take 250mg with each 500mg's of Metformin.

The Dr.s reasoning behind the choline is to "get the liver healthy" and with some people the choline can do the job.

The choline is available at GNC and is pretty cheap, around $10.00 for 100 x 250mg tablets.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

While I respect everybody else's opinion I would advice anyone to talk to a doctor before taking any supplements or vitamins not prescribe. I'm a type 2 also I have loss over 100 pounds, I eat everything in the book but never fast foods or process ones and nothing deep fried ,sodas are seldom in my home and real sugar is used only ,everything in moderation and when hungry I eat plenty of vegetables and beans, I eliminated Metformin because of the side effects and only take two Glipizide a day my average daily sugar is 100 and in the mornings I have it at 70-90 ,is all in what we eat, this coming from someone with a broken back who can`t exercise at all sometimes even walk. Please take care yourself ,is all you have.


----------

